# Dominante PM, my P.R.E., my gold dust



## Elinor (Sep 20, 2012)

Dominante, baby !

5 month :










6 month (and one of his half-brother):

(and one of his half-brother)









(on the left)









(on the right)









(on the right)










All this pictures are under copyright, by PACO MARTI.


----------



## Elinor (Sep 20, 2012)

7 month :













































































































All this pictures are under copyright, by PACO MARTI.


----------



## Elinor (Sep 20, 2012)

8 month :
































































11 month :









































































All this pictures are under copyright, by PACO MARTI.


----------



## Elinor (Sep 20, 2012)

He, finally, arrived in France on January 4th 2013 ! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

He was 12 month.


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

Wow! I love him! Color, build, action! If he's as sweet in personality as is in color, then you have a real gem there!


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

:shock::shock::shock::shock: Stunning, all of them!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

:shock:

DROOL!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## strawberry paint (Jul 5, 2012)

What a nice looking steed you have...
I'm with Claporte......DROOL!!!!!


----------



## sillyhorses (Sep 2, 2011)

Wow! In the wake of all that beauty, I feel silly asking, but I have a question: why were the horse's tails shaved off?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

His face is especially attractive to me. I love the long and Roman nose.


----------



## Elinor (Sep 20, 2012)

Thank you for all your nice comments ! 



GallopingGuitarist said:


> Wow! I love him! Color, build, action! If he's as sweet in personality as is in color, then you have a real gem there!


Then I have a gem !  Dominante is a REAL pleasure to work with : he is sweet, understood really quickly, very tender, tactile. But it's a colt very jealous, he needs exclusivity.




sillyhorses said:


> Wow! In the wake of all that beauty, I feel silly asking, but I have a question: why were the horse's tails shaved off?


The horse tails are shaved off because of health,he lived in field in liberty during almost one year (with her mom and after other colts). If they have tails, they can get diseases and parasites. This is also a tradition in Spain and Portugal.




tinyliny said:


> His face is especially attractive to me. I love the long and Roman nose.


Thank you ! Some breeders of PRE say to me exactly the same thing : a beautiful head, a "hooked" head (I don't know if we can say that..  the line of the head is curved) appreciated in iberians horses.



Hope you will understand me.


----------



## Elinor (Sep 20, 2012)

One week after he arrived in France, Dominante made me a big fear : he "run away", jumped a fence of one meter twenty and galloped in the wood during one hour and a half.  Then, fortunately, a vet find him and police contact us. He had nothing, not a scratch.

Some pictures few days later, after his run, his (real) first time out of his box. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Unlike you, Elinor, my french is very limited -- il est tres beau.


----------



## Elinor (Sep 20, 2012)

I also forgot to say that Dominante is 1 meter 60 (16 hands ?) tall, at 13 month.


----------



## Elinor (Sep 20, 2012)

Chevaux said:


> Unlike you, Elinor, my french is very limited -- il est tres beau.


Haha ^^ Merci beaucoup


----------



## sillyhorses (Sep 2, 2011)

He is gorgeous!

Thanks for explaining!


----------



## sillyhorses (Sep 2, 2011)

Oh! Bonjour!!!! J'ai comprend en peu le francais  (Sorry for the lack of proper accent marks and spelling)!


----------



## Elinor (Sep 20, 2012)

Merci !  (Il n'y a pas de problèmes )

Some other pictures


----------



## Elinor (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## Elinor (Sep 20, 2012)

All pictures are available here.  His page is in french, I hesitate to translate it in English.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

He.is.stunning. So excited to see this boy grow up!


----------



## Elinor (Sep 20, 2012)

Thank you ! 

This pictures are taken this last sunday.


----------

